
Ask HN: If an unique email-adress receives suddenly Spam - killerpopiller
Hi,<p>I create an unique email-address for each web service and suddenly such an email-address started receiving Spam.  
Does it always mean the provider either sold addresses or was compromised?
I am asking to ensure that my systems, e.g. mail server, browser, PC didn&#x27;t leak such data.<p>What do you think?
======
greenyoda
Not necessarily. A spammer may have generated a list of plausible e-mail
addresses. For example, if your unique e-mail address is
james.wilson1234@gmail.com, it's pretty easy to guess by combining common
first names, last names and numbers. But if it's 8fa3b770914ccd14@gmail.com,
it has probably been leaked or hacked.

~~~
killerpopiller
yeah, thanks. the unique email-address is a number-code-service-
provider@mydomain.com and can't be guessed really.

I thought that my system may have leaked such email-addresses, e.g. my own
mail-server (horde), or apps uploaded my address book or browser add-ons or
LastPass-hack to login with that email into the service provider.

